# Sexually Oriented Material - Not Allowed



## Geek2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*MakeupTalk is a family-safe site that has certain rules. Without ANY warning, we will delete all topics/threads/posts containing:*


sexually suggestive pictures
sexually suggestive videos
sexually suggestive text
sexually suggestive hyperlinks
violence references
drug references
hate references
racial references
Thanks!


----------

